# Making Pouches



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Guys, I didn't know where to put this, so I wound up putting it here with Bands and Tubes.

In order to meet the free shipping price for an order I placed with GZK China, I wound up adding some of his micro fiber material to my cart. To my surprise, he threw in an additional brown micro fiber sheet and black sheet which seemed to be micro fiber on on side and a leathery laminate on the other.

Well, my order arrived yesterday and I'm cutting pouches today. This technique is totally Metro from Metrograde Goods. He posted this technique a while ago, but it didn't have pictures, so I decided to post a couple.

Basically I dug out my leather round punches which I got from eBay several years ago. I cut the micro fiber sheet into 5/8 inch strips, which comes close to the 15mm leather round punch. Measure and cut the ends with the leather round punch on the sacrificial HDPE block, then hole punch. Voila, slingshot pouch.

Out of the leather round punch set, I only use the 15mm for a 5/8 pouch and the 20mm for a 3/4 inch pouch.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This is maybe my next venture. Good job on that pouch


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

IMG 0438




__
crypter27


__
Dec 20, 2014







This is how I make my pouches guys! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

This was an inexpensive alternative way to make pouches when I started out. Pouch making dies were not that common and the price of pouches weren't that much to warrant a die.

I'm still on the fence about getting a pouch die, GZK has several decently priced, but the price of pouches are still pretty fair.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

ShootnCoastie said:


> This was an inexpensive alternative way to make pouches when I started out. Pouch making dies were not that common and the price of pouches weren't that much to warrant a die.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about getting a pouch die, GZK has several decently priced, but the price of pouches are still pretty fair.


*I make my pouches out of cheap nylon straps cut and burned into strips and para-chord loops are heavily stitched at the ends. Last longer than any leather pouch I've ever had bro!*


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Leather, a leather belt puncher, scissors and a nice paper template is all I use. It doesn't take long to make 3-4 pouches.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Leather, a leather belt puncher, scissors and a nice paper template is all I use. It doesn't take long to make 3-4 pouches.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

I got some painfull return hits today from the wrong kind of pouch I put on an opfs last night. Home made pouch that maintained its stiffness and twisted back on itself on release. Didn’t like the ‘speed bump’ effect either I suspect. First time that has happened. So tonight I just laminated some roo leather with rubber cement. Feels nice. Hopefully be a better kinda pouch.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

rosco said:


> I got some painfull return hits today from the wrong kind of pouch I put on an opfs last night. Home made pouch that maintained its stiffness and twisted back on itself on release. Didn't like the 'speed bump' effect either I suspect. First time that has happened. So tonight I just laminated some roo leather with rubber cement. Feels nice. Hopefully be a better kinda pouch.


*ouch*


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

skropi said:


> Leather, a leather belt puncher, scissors and a nice paper template is all I use. It doesn't take long to make 3-4 pouches.


For its strong sewing thread and a nylon strip and some para-chord.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I made some pouches with craft leather I bought from Amazon. I used scissors and a hole punch. Came out pretty nice but not neat and tidy as one punched from a die. I also have a GZK die but I will share my experiences in a different thread at a later time.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

stevekt said:


> I made some pouches with craft leather I bought from Amazon. I used scissors and a hole punch. Came out pretty nice but not neat and tidy as one punched from a die. I also have a GZK die but I will share my experiences in a different thread at a later time.


*cool stuff*


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

stevekt said:


> I made some pouches with craft leather I bought from Amazon. I used scissors and a hole punch. Came out pretty nice but not neat and tidy as one punched from a die. I also have a GZK die but I will share my experiences in a different thread at a later time.


Look forward to your review.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I like Tex's pouches a lot, but I wished they were a little less wide..... so I made a jig that made them .750 instead of 1.0 in width. They now are perfect for my everyday use and they are still wide enough for 5/8" marbles. I have and use Rays and Warrior pouches, but I usually save those for special occasions ;- ).

Nothing fancy about Tex's pouches, good quality leather, cut right and a standard shape ... that's it. I believe Bill Hays uses these, but I could be very, very wrong.










wll


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Those do look like the ones that Mr. Hays sends out. I think you may be on to something big with that trimming jig though... Just replace those posts with some of the replacement hole punch tips, and you could end up with some sort of cutting jig/hole placement jig (and yeah, I realize that at that point you might as well just get a die made, but still). With said jig, you could then neaten up the ends like SC did.


----------

